# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Botox Wrocław

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś z Was wstrzykną sobie botox?
Gdzie wykonują takie zabiegi we Wroclawiu??? 
Czy ktoś poleci gabinet, gdzie jest tanio i wykonuja zabiegi profesjoanlnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gabinet dermatochirurgii estetycznej i chirurgii ręki jedna okolica za 199 zł.

----------


## medycyna_estetyczna

Witam,
ja szczerze mogę polecić zabiegi Karolinakopec . com, - Pani doktor ma ludzkie podejście do pacjenta.. nie naciąga fachowo doradza, tylko każe mi spamować na forach bo klientow malo ostatnio ale przez to mozecie negocjowac ostro ceny  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Klimczak

> Czy ktoś z Was wstrzykną sobie botox?
> Gdzie wykonują takie zabiegi we Wroclawiu??? 
> Czy ktoś poleci gabinet, gdzie jest tanio i wykonuja zabiegi profesjoanlnie?


Z tego co wiem najtaniej ( i najlepiej uważam)  :Wink:  u dr Elsaftawy we Wrocławiu, 200 zl za okolice, tel. 535532238

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś z Was wstrzykną sobie botox?
> Gdzie wykonują takie zabiegi we Wroclawiu??? 
> Czy ktoś poleci gabinet, gdzie jest tanio i wykonuja zabiegi profesjoanlnie?


Ja robiłam botox w Instytucie DermaMed u dr Surowiaka. Jestem bardzo zadowolona. Polecam to miejsce. Profesjonalizm i doświadczenie gwarantowane.

----------


## Fiolecik

Ja kiedyś wstrzyknęłam. Zabieg drogi i nieskuteczny, przynajmniej w moim przypadku. Dlatego też od czasu zabiegu stosuję krem odbudowujący HB, który skutecznie eliminuje zmarszczki. Na botox już się nie wybiorę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, a słyszałyście może o doktor Katarzynie Nielepkowicz, która przyjmuej w Perfect Glamour na Kamieńskiego? Konsultacja u niej jest za free, w sumie moge się przejść  z ciekawości, zobaczyć, co mi powie, jaka jest...
Robiła któraś coś w tym ganinecie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak konsultacja za free to pewnie, że idź. Po samej rozmowie będziesz mogła już stwierdzić, czy warto u niej robić zabieg czy też nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś mam konsultacje, jak wrócę to napiszę jak przebiegły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i jak ? jaki jest efekt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z botoksem trzeba uważać, żeby nie przesadzić w pewnym momencie.ale na pozbycie sie zmarszczek to lepszego sposobu nie ma  :Smile:  w przyszłym tygodniu mam konsultacje u pana Markowicza w Keramedzie i mam nadzieje, ze doktor nie znajdzie zadnych przeciwskazań do zabiegu. Niestety wokół oczu mam straszne zmarszczki, chce sie ich jak najszybciej i najskuteczniej pozbyc :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety tez takie mam, zazwyczaj wale na to różne kremy, ale one tylko nawilżają, a nie wypełniają… 

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z botoksem trzeba uważać, żeby nie przesadzić w pewnym momencie.ale na pozbycie sie zmarszczek to lepszego sposobu nie ma  w przyszłym tygodniu mam konsultacje u pana Markowicza w Keramedzie i mam nadzieje, ze doktor nie znajdzie zadnych przeciwskazań do zabiegu. Niestety wokół oczu mam straszne zmarszczki, chce sie ich jak najszybciej i najskuteczniej pozbyc :P



robiłam u Markowicza Sculptre  :Smile:  faaajny zabieg  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U doktor Nielepkowicz rzeczywiście są darmowe konsultacje. Warto iść chociażby po to, żeby dowiedzieć się na czym dokładnie ten zabieg polega i w jakim stopniu ja sama potrzebuje go wykonac.

----------


## alicjanowysacz

Ja byłam u dr Kępa. Zrobił świetnie, bezboleśnie i fachowo. Koszt 600 zł

----------


## Owiekje

> Ja byłam u dr Kępa. Zrobił świetnie, bezboleśnie i fachowo. Koszt 600 zł


Potwierdzam i też polecam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co sądzicie o dr Monice Knakiewicz?
Nie przesadza z botoxem? ostatnie co mi potrzeba to wlasnie takich kaczych ust...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O tej Pani nie mogę się wypowiedzieć, ale wiem, ze w Dermamedzie spokojnie możesz zrobić - na pewno nie przesadzą, co więcej, dostaniesz profesjonalną poradę, bo tam każdą kobietę traktują jak poważnego pacjenta.

----------


## Guacamole

i nikt nie miał żadnych powikłań po botoksie? ja to jednak się trochę obawiam, dlatego poszłam w pierwszej kolejności na mezoterapię. dr Hudyma spisał się znakomicie, a z samych efektów byłam bardzo zadowolona. a co do botoksu to może rozważę za kilka lat...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

widze, że padło pytanie o kankiewicz. Bylam u  niej i jestem zadowolona z efektow zabiegu, mysle, ze warto do niej isc. Szczerze mówiąc to trafilam do niej troche przypadkowo, bo żadna znajoma nie była na zabiegu a w Internecie to o wielu lekarzach SA dobre opinie. Wybrałam knakiewicz bo strona internetowa mnie w sumie zaciekawila i poczytalam troche o nich, wyszlo na duzy plus, zero problemow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja robilam sobie botoks w mad clinic i jestem zadowolona. twarz nie przypomina maski, wrecz przeciwnie- wygladam naturalnie no i oczywiscie mlodziej  :Wink:  ceny tez maja rozsadne

----------


## wracanie

A ja baaardzo dlugo balam sie zdecydowac na botoks, ale moje opadające kąciki ust nie dawały mi spokoju  :Frown:  mialam straszne kompleksy z tego powodu i te kobiety, które borykają się z taka przypadloscia, wiedzą ze to naprawde dodaje lat, twarz wygląda starzej, poważniej, posępnie  :Frown:  we Wrocławiu na pewno mogę polecic Coco-Time. ceny uważam za bardzo atrakcyjne ( za swój botoks na kaciki ust dalam 500 zl). Efekt- swietny, wyglada naturalnie, jestem bardzo szczesliwa i zadowolona z tego jak teraz wygladam. czasem lepiej zdecydowac sie na taki zabieg, byleby z umiarem i w dobrym salonie. zaluje tylko... ze tak pozno znalazlam Coco-time na mapie Wroclawia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U doktor Nielepkowicz rzeczywiście są darmowe konsultacje. Warto iść chociażby po to, żeby dowiedzieć się na czym dokładnie ten zabieg polega i w jakim stopniu ja sama potrzebuje go wykonac.


mi taka konsultacja bardzo rozjasnila, po rozmowie zdecydowalam sie na zabieg nićmi barb. zabieg przebiegł bezproblemowo, poźniej też nie czulam zadnego dyskomfortu. polecam pania doktor, bo dobrze wie co robi i służy poradą.

----------


## Caroline12

> A ja baaardzo dlugo balam sie zdecydowac na botoks, ale moje opadające kąciki ust nie dawały mi spokoju  mialam straszne kompleksy z tego powodu i te kobiety, które borykają się z taka przypadloscia, wiedzą ze to naprawde dodaje lat, twarz wygląda starzej, poważniej, posępnie  we Wrocławiu na pewno mogę polecic Coco-Time. ceny uważam za bardzo atrakcyjne ( za swój botoks na kaciki ust dalam 500 zl). Efekt- swietny, wyglada naturalnie, jestem bardzo szczesliwa i zadowolona z tego jak teraz wygladam. czasem lepiej zdecydowac sie na taki zabieg, byleby z umiarem i w dobrym salonie. zaluje tylko... ze tak pozno znalazlam Coco-time na mapie Wroclawia


też chodzę do coco time na botoks. Ja wstrzykuję sobie w czoło i wokół oczu. Trzeba przyznać, że wiedzą co robią bo ich botoksowaniu wygląda się młodziej, ale nie tak sztucznie. I można normalnie ruszać twarzą  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wypełniałam kurze łapki i bruzdę na czole własnie kwasem w profesjonalnym gabinecie w Kamieniu Pomorskim klinikabochinska.pl. Bardzo dobra i profesjonalna obsługa. Bardzo miłe podejście do pacjenta... na pewno jeszcze tu wrócę.

----------


## Karmelovaaa

No dla mnie dobrą okazała się Klinika Estetica polecam sprawdzić jeżeli szukacie dobrego gabinetu medycyny estetycznej. Na ulicy Słowiańskiej 29 mają swój gabinet z tego co pamiętam cenowo bardzo przystępnie, a samo podejście do klienta idealne. Na pewno tutaj wrócę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a nie lepszy kwas hialuronowy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też uważam, że jeżeli chodzi o wupełnienie ust to kwas hialuronowy jest lepszy. Teraz robią takie fajne wypełniacze jak np Restylane Kysse. Są bardzo plastyczne i dają naprawde naturalny efekt, nie sztucznie napompowanych balonów.

----------


## Moby

Ja sie za dużo naczytałam prykkrych rzeczy na temat botoksu. Dlatego też ja osobiście wybrałam sobie kwas hialuronowy. I to tez jeszcze nie każdy jest dobry. ja miałam np powiększane usta oraz wypełniane zmarszczki preparatem Restylane w bardzo profesjonanym gabiencie medycyny estetycznej. Kwas aplikował mi bardzo doswiadczony lekarz.

----------


## Kinia77

Bardzo dobrze się u mnie sprawdzają wizyty we wrocławskiej Prestige Skin, to świetna klinika medycyny i dermatologii estetycznej. Raz robiłam u nich botoks  i bardzo fajnie się u mnie sprawdził, zlikwidował kurze łapki i zmarszczki przy ustach, efekt naprawdę super, myślę, że będę powtarzać bo wizja młodszej twarzy jednak kusi  :Smile:

----------


## Klaudia Brejsza

Apropo Restylane, to wyszły od nich Custom Packi dla lekarzy. Zestawy zawierają takie rzeczy jak czepek czy fartuch.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak we Wrocławiu to tylko do WellDerm, tam są super specjaliści. Ja miałam botoks na zmarszczki i ceny mają bardzo dobre, a efekty są super, polecam gorąco.

----------

